# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  رسالة سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام " ومعنى الحنيفية "

## السعيد شويل

رسالة سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام " ومعنى الحنيفية "
******************************  ******************************  ******************************  ******************
..............................  ..............................  ............................

الحنيفية تجعل أى إنسان يؤمن ويوقن بالوحدانية ..
الحنيفية نور وبرهان وتنبيهٌ للفكر والعقول تحث كافة البشرية إلى النظر والتأمل فى الخلق وتدعوهم إلى البحث والنظر والتدبر فى الكون .. 
الحنيفية تدرأ عن أى إنسان الزيغ والضلال وتدفع عنه الميل والإعوجاج .. الغافل عنها كالأصم الذى لا يسمع والأعمى الذى لايبصر
...
سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام كان حنيفاً مسلماً لله وإماماً لكل الحنفاء .. بعثه الله بالملة الحنيفية .. 
سيدنا إبراهيم نظر وتأمل فى الخلق وبحث وتدبر فى الكون ..
رأى أباه وقومه نحتوا أحجاراً بأيديهم وصوروها ونصبوها تماثيل وأصنام وعكفوا عليها وعبدوها واتخذوها آلهة من دون الله لظنهم بها أنها تملك 
لهم نفعاً وتدفع عنهم ضرراً وأنّ عندها خيراً .
تدبر وتفكر وجد أن هذه الأحجار لاتغنى شيئاً ولاتستحق شكراً ولا تدفع ضرراً ولا تملك لهم نفعاً وأنها لا تملك لهم رزقاً ولاحياة ولاموتاً ولا نشورا .. 
فنبذ القوم واعتزلهم ..
...
أتى الليل بحلكته ولفّ الأرض بظلمته ..
رأى كوكباً فى السماء قال هذا ربى .. وما أن غاب عنه وأفل وصار إلى العدم قال لا أحب أن يكون ربى من الآفلين .. 
تكاثرت النجوم ببصيص ضوئها وتلألأ القمر بسناه وعلا وازدهى بازغاً فى السماء .. نظر إلى القمر وقال هذا ربى .. فلما غاب وانضوى 
دعا ربه أن يهديه إلى الحق وأن يبعده عن الضلال .
طلعت الشمس من مشرقها تنشر النور والضياء يزداد وهجها ويلتهب سعيرها فنظر إليها وتأمل وقال هذا ربى هذا أكبر .. ولكن ما أن بردت ولانت 
وهدأ قرصها ومالت إلى الغروب تتشبس بالبقاء حتى أصبحت هالة دامية كأنها بصمة من دماء على صفحة الأفق فى السماء سرعان ماغابت عنه وولّت وتلاشت .. 
فتبرأ من القوم ومن كل ما يعبدون ..
...
تساءل خليل الرحمان :
ملك وملكوت ليس فيه زلل أو خلل .. من الذى يطوّعه ويقهره ومن الذى بيده مقاليده ليحكمه ويدبّره .. 
كواكب منطلقة ونجوم تتزاحم فى الفضاء تخترق عباب السماء لا تزيغ عن مدارها ولاتسقط أو تحيد عن مسارها ولا تتوقف أوتصطدم ببعضها .. 
من الذى يسيّر أفلاكها ويمسك بأجرامها ومن الذى يدبر أمرها .. 
إتقان ونظام وتدبير وإحكام .. وكون واسع فسيح ألا يحتاج  إلى من ينظمه ويسيّره ..
...
أيقن خليل الله أن هناك إله واحد قاهر لعباده وقاهر لمخلوقاته وقاهر لكل ما فى أرضه وسماواته .. 
...
اصطفاه الله نبياً ورسولاً واتخذه صفياً وخليلاً ..
ناجى صفى الله ربه أن يُرِيَه كيف يحيى الموتى لكى يطمئن قلبه فأمره الله أن يأتى بأربعة من الطير وأن يذبحهم ويقوم بخلط أعضائهم وأجزائهم 
وأن يلقى بكل جزء منهم فوق مختلف الجبال . فعل سيدنا إبراهيم ما أمره الله به .
أوحى الله إليه أن يدعهم وينادى على كل منهم فأتاه كل طير كما كان .. أتوْه ساعين مسرعين كما كانوا قبل ذبحهم وخلط أجزائهم وأعضائهم .. 
اطمأن نبى الله بقلبه بأن الله قادر عليم وشاهد بعينه قدرة العزيز الرحيم وتبين له كيف يحيى الله العظام وهى رميم .. 
...
باللطف واللين دعا سيدنا إبراهيم أبيه إلى عبادة الله والإيمان بوحدانيته .. وكذلك دعا قومه ..
حثه وحثهم أن ينبذوا الأصنام ويجتنبوا مايعبدوه من أحجار وأوثان وأن يتفكروا ويتدبروا وينظروا ويتأملوا ..
حذرهم من المورد الوخيم فى يوم الدين وبيّن لهم أن الله خلقهم وهو الذى يحييهم ويميتهم وسوف يبعثهم بعد موتهم .. 
كذبوا وأعرضوا عن دعوة نبى الله وظلوا على ماهم فيه من إفك وكفر وشرك وضلال ..
...
حاجّه أبيه وجادله .. وهدده وتوعده بأن يرجمه .. وطلب منه أن يتركه ويهجره .. فاعتزله نبى الله وألقى السلام عليه ووعده أن يستغفر له ربه ..
{ وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ صِدِّيقاً نَّبِيّاً إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ يَا أَبَتِ لِمَ تَعْبُدُ مَا لَا يَسْمَعُ وَلَا يُبْصِرُ وَلَا يُغْنِي عَنكَ شَيْئاً يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي قَدْ جَاءنِي مِنَ الْعِلْمِ مَا لَمْ يَأْتِكَ فَاتَّبِعْنِي أَهْدِكَ 
صِرَاطاً سَوِيّاً يَا أَبَتِ لَا تَعْبُدِ الشَّيْطَانَ إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ كَانَ لِلرَّحْمَنِ عَصِيّاً يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَن يَمَسَّكَ عَذَابٌ مِّنَ الرَّحْمَن فَتَكُونَ لِلشَّيْطَانِ وَلِيّاً قَالَ أَرَاغِبٌ أَنتَ عَنْ آلِهَتِي يَا إِبْراهِيمُ 
لَئِن لَّمْ تَنتَهِ لَأَرْجُمَنَّكَ وَاهْجُرْنِي مَلِيّاً قَالَ سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكَ سَأَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكَ رَبِّي إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِي حَفِيّاً وَأَعْتَزِلُكُم  ْ وَمَا تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ وَأَدْعُو رَبِّي عَسَى أَلَّا أَكُونَ بِدُعَاء رَبِّي شَقِيّاً }
...
وحاجّه قومه وجادلوه .. وزعموا أنهم لن يبعثوا وقالوا كيف نحيا بعد موتنا وكيف نبعث بعد أن تصبح أجسادنا وعظامنا تراباً بالية .. وادّعى ملكهم النمرود أنه يحيى ويميت 
( النمرود قيل أنه ملك بابل بالعراق وأنه قتل نفساً وأطلق سراح سجيناً ) ..
كانت محاجة خليل الله للنمرود بأدلة قاطعة وحجة دامغة ومحجة ساطعة داحضة .. قال له نبى الله إن الله يأتى بالشمس من المشرق فأتى بها من المغرب فبهت الذى كفر ولم ينطق ..
{ أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِي حَآجَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ فِي رِبِّهِ أَنْ آتَاهُ اللّهُ الْمُلْكَ إِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّيَ الَّذِي يُحْيِـي وَيُمِيتُ قَالَ أَنَا أُحْيِـي وَأُمِيتُ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ 
فَإِنَّ اللّهَ يَأْتِي بِالشَّمْسِ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ فَأْتِ بِهَا مِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ فَبُهِتَ الَّذِي كَفَرَ }
...
أصر أبيه على كفره وشركه فتبرأ وتنصل منه .. 
وأصر القوم على كفرهم وشركهم فتبرأ وتنصل منهم وقام بتحطيم أصنامهم وجعلهم قطعاً جذاذاً وترك لهم كبيرهم دون تحطيم أو تدمير .. 
بحثوا عمن فعل ذلك بآلهتهم التى يعبدوها وجاءوا بنبى الله يسألوه فأخبرهم مستهزئاً بهم أن يسألوا كبيرهم علّه يدلهم عمن فعل ذلك بهم إن كانوا يعقلون أو ينطقون ..
نكّسوا رؤوسهم وراجعوا أنفسهم ثم سول الشيطان لهم الإفك والباطل والبهتان وأجمعوا على قتل نبى الله وأوقدوا له النيران وقاموا بإلقائه فيها .. 
أمر الله النار أن تكون برداً وسلاماً على نبيه ورسوله عليه السلام .. { قُلْنَا يَا نَارُ كُونِي بَرْداً وَسَلَاماً عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ }
...
أنجبت " السيدة هاجر" زوجة إبراهيم بسيدنا إسماعيل عليهم السلام .
أوحى الله إلى صفيه وخليله أن يقصد الأرض المباركة أم القرى مكة المكرمة .. قصدها وهبط بها ..
بوّأ الله له فيها موضع الكعبة المشرفة وبيت الله الحرام دلّه عليه الوحى الأمين سيدنا جبريل عليه السلام وبين له حدود البلدة المحرمة التى حرمها الله .. 
يقول عز وجل : { وَإِذْ بَوَّأْنَا لِإِبْرَاهِيمَ مَكَانَ الْبَيْتِ }
...
أتى خليل الله بزوجته وولده وأسكنهما بجوار بيت الله فى وادٍ خالٍ من الحياة لا زرع  فيه ولا ماء ولا حسيس فيه ولا أنيس .. 
قامت السيدة هاجر تبحث لها ولولدها إسماعيل عما يروى الظمأ ويسد الرمق ..
طافت حول الكعبة ثم صعدت جبل الصفا وهبطت منه إلى الوادى وهى تسعى وتهرول .. ثم صعدت جبل المروة وهبطت منه ساعية ومهرولة .. 
ذهبت وعادت وراحت وجاءت إلى أن رأت ماءً قد نبع بجوار الكعبة المشرفة ماء لا شبيه له ولا مثيل وهو " ماء زمزم " ..
فارتوت منه وروت وكان طعاماً وشراباً لها بأمر وإذن من الله ..
( ولقد ظل ماء زمزم متدفقاً وسيظل متدفقاً إلى أن تنتهى هذه الدنيا والحياة ) ..
...
بلغ سيدنا إسماعيل من سعيه مابلغ .. رأى أباه رؤيا فى المنام تأمره أن يذبحه .. ورؤيا أنبياء الله وحىٌ وأمر من الله .. 
قال إبراهيم لابنه وولده إسماعيل : { يَا بُنَيَّ إِنِّي أَرَى فِي الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ فَانْظُرْ مَاذَا تَرَى ..}
كانت هذه الرؤيا بلاءً وابتلاءً من الله للإبن وأبيه ..
آثر الإبن بلاء أبيه على البلاء الذى هو فيه .. وقال له مستسلماً صابراً وطائعاً لأمر الله وأمر نبيه ورسوله وأمر أبيه : 
{ يَا أَبَتِ افْعَلْ مَا تُؤْمَرُ سَتَجِدُنِي إِن شَاء اللَّهُ مِنَ الصَّابِرِينَ } .
أسلما أمرهما إلى الله .. همّ خليل الله بذبحه فإذا به يسمع النداء بأن الله قد فداه وأنّ مارآه كان اختباراً وامتحاناً من الله . 
 { فَلَمَّا أَسْلَمَا وَتَلَّهُ لِلْجَبِينِ وَنَادَيْنَاهُ أَنْ يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ قَدْ صَدَّقْتَ الرُّؤْيَا إِنَّا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ الْبَلَاء الْمُبِينُ وَفَدَيْنَاهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ} 
( لم يكن هناك من فداء لسيدنا إسماعيل بعد فداء الله إلا فداء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واتباعاً لسنته يقوم المسلمون فى عيد الأضحى بهذا الفداء ) .
...
اصطفى الله سيدنا إسماعيل وبعثه نبياً ورسولاً .. وقام برفع قواعد بيت الله وعمارته مع أبيه إبراهيم عليهما السلام .
{ وَإِذْ يَرْفَعُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ الْقَوَاعِدَ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ وَإِسْمَاعِيلُ رَبَّنَا تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ }
وعهِد الله إليهما أن يقوما بغسل وتطهير بيته المحرم وغسل الكعبة وتطهيرها للطائفين به وللعاكفين من حوله ..
{ وَعَهِدْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ أَن طَهِّرَا بَيْتِيَ لِلطَّائِفِينَ وَالْعَاكِفِينَ وَالرُّكَّعِ السُّجُودِ }
( لم يُعهد التطهير للبيت وغسل الكعبة من بعدهما إلا لرسول الله واتباعاً لسنته يقوم المسلمون بالغسل والتطهير )  .
يقول جل ذكره لنبيه ورسوله : { وَطَهِّرْ بَيْتِيَ لِلطَّائِفِينَ وَالْقَائِمِينَ وَالرُّكَّعِ السُّجُودِ }
...
ابتهل سيدنا إبراهيم إلى الله ودعاه أن يبعث من أهل مكة نبياً ورسولاً يزكيهم ويعلمهم ويتلو عليهم آيات الله فقال :
{ رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولاً مِّنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ } 
( أجاب الله دعوته لما قضاه فى علمه وأثبته فى حكمه وبعث الله نبيه ورسوله سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم )
وابتهل سيدنا إبراهيم إلى الله وناجاه أن يجنبه وبنيه عبادة الأوثان والأصنام وأن يجعل هذا البلد الحرام آمنا حيث كان الناس من حوله تسلب أموالهم 
ويتخطفون ودعا الله أن يجعل الناس تهوى إليه وأن يرزق أهله من فضله ويسبغ عليهم من نعمته وبركته ورحمته فقال : 
{ رَّبَّنَا إِنِّي أَسْكَنتُ مِن ذُرِّيَّتِي بِوَادٍ غَيْرِ ذِي زَرْعٍ عِندَ بَيْتِكَ الْمُحَرَّمِ رَبَّنَا لِيُقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ فَاجْعَلْ أَفْئِدَةً مِّنَ النَّاسِ تَهْوِي إِلَيْهِمْ وَارْزُقْهُم مِّنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَشْكُرُونَ } 
استجاب الله لدعاء نبى الله وهوت النفوس إلى بيت الله يعبدون الله ولا يشركون به ..
جاءوا إلى البيت العتيق يحجونه فكانوا له طائفين ومن حوله عاكفين يأنسون به ويؤنسون وينعمون بالأمان ويتنعمون بالخير الكثير والرزق الوفير .. 
( ظلت النفوس تهوى إلى بيت الله وسيظلون يهوون إليه إلى يوم الدين ) .
...
أنجبت " السيدة سارة " زوجة سيدنا إبراهيم بنبى الله إسحق عليهم السلام .
فلقد بشرتها الملائكة وهى عجوز عقيم وبشرت سيدنا إبراهيم وهو شيخ كبير بإنجابهما لسيدنا إسحق .. 
وبشرتهما أنه سيكون من أبناء إسحق سيدنا يعقوب .. { فَبَشَّرْنَاهَا بِإِسْحَاقَ وَمِن وَرَاء إِسْحَاقَ يَعْقُوبَ }
...
حين دعا سيدنا إبراهيم قومه آمن من القوم سيدنا لوط عليه السلام .. يقول جل ذكره :
{ فَآمَنَ لَهُ لُوطٌ وَقَالَ إِنِّي مُهَاجِرٌ إِلَى رَبِّي إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ }
بعثه الله نبياً ورسولاً إلى قوم مجرمين ( قيل أنها إحدى القرى ببلاد الشام ) كان أهل هذه القرية فسقة فجرة .. 
كانوا يكفرون بالله ويتركون أزواجهم ويأتون الذكران فى دبرهم ماسبقهم فى هذه الفاحشة أحد من العالمين .
دعاهم نبى الله لوط أن يعبدوا الله وينتهوا عما حرم الله وأن يسلكوا سبيل الطهر والطهارة ..
عاندوا وتكبروا ولم يأبهوا بما دعاهم إليه .
أنزل الله ملائكة من السماء دخلوا على سيدنا إبراهيم وهو لايعرفهم وألقوا السلام عليه ورد السلام عليهم وقام بذبح عجل سمين لهم فوجدهم 
لايأكلون منه ولايشربون فهاب وخاف منهم . أخبروه بأنهم ملائكة ورسل من رب العالمين وبشروه هو وزوجته بإنجابهما لسيدنا إسحق 
ومن بعده سيدنا يعقوب .. وأخبروه بأن الله قد أرسلهم إلى قوم لوط لكى ينزلوا بهم الجزاء والعقاب ..
أهلك الله قوم لوط بغضبه وعذابه وصب عليهم نقمته وعقابه ونجى الله نبيه ورسوله هو ومن كان معه من المؤمنين . 
{ فَلَمَّا جَاء أَمْرُنَا جَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا حِجَارَةً مِّن سِجِّيلٍ مَّنضُودٍ }
...
أوحى الله إلى سيدنا إبراهيم أن يقصد الأرض المقدسة والمباركة مدينة القدس الشريف .. قصدها نبى الله وهبط بها .. 
يقول سبحانه : { وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ وَلُوطاً إِلَى الْأَرْضِ الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا لِلْعَالَمِينَ } 
بوّأ الله له فيها موضع المسجد الأقصى الشريف دلّه عليه الوحى الأمين سيدنا جبريل عليه السلام وبين له حدود حرمه ومساحته وهى .. 
( من الجنوب 281 متراً . ومن الشمال 310 متراً . ومن الشرق 462 متراً . ومن الغرب 491 متراً  ) .
...
وفّى خليل الله إبراهيم بالرسالة التى أمره الله بها .. ووصّى بها أبناؤه وبنيه .. 
مثواه الشريف بمدينة حبرون ( وهى مدينة الخليل حالياً بالقدس الشريف ) بداخل مسجده " الحرم الإبراهيمى " حيث توجد مغارة تسمى " مغارة المكفيلة " بها : 
مثوى سيدنا إبراهيم وزوجته . ومثوى سيدنا إسحق وزوجته . ومثوى سيدنا يعقوب وزوجته عليهم جميعاً أفضل وأزكى سلام .. 
يقول الحافظ بن حجر عن مواضع الأنبياء والمرسلين :
ولم تعلم مقابرهم بأرضٍ يقيناً غير ماسكن الرسول   ...   وفى حبرون ثَمّ غارٍ به رسل كرام والخليل . 
...
وتعاقبت الرسل والأنبياء ..
وبعث الله سيدنا موسى وهارون عليهما السلام إلى : ( فرعون وقومه .. وإلى قوم بنى إسرائيل .. )
..............................  ..............................  .......................
******************************  ******************************  ******************************  **************
سعيد شويل

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيك .
ولقد كان إبراهيم عليه السلام في مقام مناظرة لا نظر ، كما رجحه ابن كثير رحمه الله فقال :
وقد اختلف المفسرون في هذا المقام، هل هو مقام نظر أو مناظرة؟ فروى ابن جرير من طريق علي بن أبي طلحة، عن ابن عباس ما يقتضي أنه مقام نظر، واختاره ابن جرير مستدلا بقوله: { لَئِنْ لَمْ يَهْدِنِي رَبِّي [لأكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الضَّالِّينَ] (7) }
وقال محمد بن إسحاق: قال ذلك حين خرج من السّرب الذي ولدته فيه أمه، حين تخوفت عليه النمرود بن كنعان، لما أنْ قد أخبر بوجود مولود يكون ذهاب ملكك على يديه، فأمر بقتل الغلمان عامئذٍ. فلما حملت أم إبراهيم به وحان وضعها، ذهبت به إلى سَرَبٍ ظاهر البلد، فولدت فيه إبراهيم وتركته هناك. وذكر أشياء من خوارق العادات، كما ذكرها غيره من المفسرين من السلف والخلف.
والحق أن إبراهيم، عليه الصلاة والسلام، كان في هذا المقام مناظرا لقومه، مبينا لهم بطلان ما كانوا عليه من عبادة الهياكل والأصنام، ... اهــ

----------


## السعيد شويل

*
وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا 
....
الرسالة لم تكن نزلت بعد على سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام .. وتلك هى حقيقة ومعنى الحنيفية ( البحث والفحص والنظر والتأمل والتفكر والتدبر ) 
{ فَلَمَّا جَنَّ عَلَيْهِ اللَّيْلُ ........ قَالَ لَئن لَّمْ يَهْدِنِي ...... } 
....
ولقد كان هذا أيضاً لرسول الله سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل نزول الرسالة 
{ قُلْ إِنَّنِي هَدَانِي رَبِّي إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ دِيناً قِيَماً مِّلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفاً .... }
****
أما المحاجة والمجادلة لأبيه وقومه .. فقد جاءت بعد الرسالة وحين الدعوة ..

فكانت محاجته لهم فى نبذ عبادة الأصنام :
{ إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ : مَا تَعْبُدُونَ قَالُوا نَعْبُدُ أَصْنَاماً فَنَظَلُّ لَهَا عَاكِفِينَ قَالَ هَلْ يَسْمَعُونَكُمْ إِذْ تَدْعُونَ أَوْ يَنفَعُونَكُمْ أَوْ يَضُرُّونَ قَالُوا بَلْ وَجَدْنَا آبَاءنَا كَذَلِكَ يَفْعَلُونَ ...... } 
{ يَا أَبَتِ : إِنِّي قَدْ جَاءنِي مِنَ الْعِلْمِ مَا لَمْ يَأْتِكَ فَاتَّبِعْنِي أَهْدِكَ صِرَاطاً سَوِيّاً يَا أَبَتِ ....... }
.
وكانت محاجته للقوم وملكهم النمرود بشأن البعث واليوم الآخر { أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِي حَآجَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ فِي رِبِّهِ أَنْ آتَاهُ اللّهُ الْمُلْكَ إِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّيَ الَّذِي يُحْيِـي وَيُمِيتُ قَالَ أَنَا أُحْيِـي وَأُمِيتُ .... }
.
ومحاجته لمن يعبدون النجوم والكواكب مستهزئاً بهم ومتهكماً لما يعبدون قائلاً لهم إنى منها عليل سقيم . { فَنَظَرَ نَظْرَةً فِي النُّجُومِ فَقَالَ إِنِّي سَقِيمٌ فَتَوَلَّوْا عَنْهُ مُدْبِرِينَ ... } 

******
ولكم خالص تحياتى وأمنياتى الغالية*






_
_

----------

